# 6 week old Labradoodle puppy food HELP



## vsedey (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am getting a male 6 week old labradoodle in a few days and after reading the many reviews of puppy food, i keep getting more confused. I am trying to find out what puppy food i should buy? Innova or Wellness seems to be the best, but any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for everyone's help.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Six weeks is way too young. Ask the breeder to hold the pup until he is 8 weeks old. 

As for food, my suggestion for a puppy food is Fromm's Large Breed Puppy Gold.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

It is actually illegal in many states to seperate a puppy from its mother that young.

Eight weeks should be a minimum. 10 weeks is preferable.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

Six weeks is too young to get a puppy. If for whatever reason you must take the pup at this young age then I would suggest you keep feeding him what the person who has the litter has been feeding. 

This is going to be a big change for such a young puppy. Even if you hate what they are feeding him I would try to stay with it for a few weeks and then gradually change him over to what you want.

What are you looking for in a food? What's your price range and what kind of stores are around you? We could all tell you different foods but if they aren't something you can afford or they aren't something you are able to get it's not going to help! 

I personally haven't had great luck with Innova, I do like the California Natural though. Wellness I've tried many times and my dogs just don't do well with that at all. Many dogs do though...they are both good foods, just not good for my dogs.


----------



## vsedey (Feb 17, 2009)

money is not an issue at all. I am in dallas, tx so all types of food are available. i want what is best for the puppy, thanks so much for all the help! i will find out what the dog owner is feeding the puppy right now


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Moonshadow said:


> Six weeks is too young to get a puppy. If for whatever reason you must take the pup at this young age then I would suggest you keep feeding him what the person who has the litter has been feeding.
> 
> This is going to be a big change for such a young puppy. Even if you hate what they are feeding him I would try to stay with it for a few weeks and then gradually change him over to what you want.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. In this case your narrowed down choices seem fine. Innova and Wellness. However, it doesn't matter how wonderful a food may be, because it may not be that wonderful for your dog. Feed what the breeder has been feeding and then if you want to switch, i would look for a large breed puppy formula to help control growth rate. Innova and wellness make large breed formulas.


----------



## ToTheMaxx (Feb 16, 2009)

I've read that taking a puppy from its mother so early can long lasting negative effects on the puppy -- I'd reconsider getting a pup that young.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

My puppies are eating Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's soul, which they're doing great on. 


> i want what is best for the puppy,


I'm glad to hear that and hope you will take the advice to leave the puppy with its mother and littermates for another 2 weeks. It's hard to wait when you want that puppy so much but sooo worth it for your sweet puppy's well-being! Congratulations to you -- I wish you and your new little family member all the best!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I live in Texas as well... and being part of my local SPCA, I know for a fact that it is illegal in our state to buy or sell a puppy before the age of 8 weeks. You should reconsider getting this pup this young... you and the seller can get into a big amount of trouble. If the pup is cared about, you will leave it for 2 more weeks. 
Nessa


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

vsedey said:


> money is not an issue at all. I am in dallas, tx so all types of food are available. i want what is best for the puppy, thanks so much for all the help! i will find out what the dog owner is feeding the puppy right now


What's best for puppies is not to be separated from their moms at 6 weeks (aside from coming from an irresponsible breeder).


Oy.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with the others...it's ILLEGAL to let that pup go that early in your state. You are buying from a very unethical breeder.


----------

